# 

## martinez44

Naczytałem się jak to niektórym wełna na ociepleniu dachu łapie wilgoć przez co oczywiście traci znacznie na właściwoćciach izolacyjnych. A może między krokwie dać styropian, po bokach przy krokwiach dać tylko niewilką ilość wełny. Styropin jest nieprzewiewny, nie pochłania wilogi jak wełna. Może to jest jakieś wyjście. Sam nie wiem. A co wy o tym sądzicie?

----------


## Trociu

> Naczytałem się jak to niektórym wełna na ociepleniu dachu łapie wilgoć przez co oczywiście traci znacznie na właściwoćciach izolacyjnych. A może między krokwie dać styropian, po bokach przy krokwiach dać tylko niewilką ilość wełny. Styropin jest nieprzewiewny, nie pochłania wilogi jak wełna. Może to jest jakieś wyjście. Sam nie wiem. A co wy o tym sądzicie?


temat już był ale podejście z wkładaniem między styro a krokwie wełny - to już nowość dla mnie. Boję się, że wełna nie utrzyma styropianu i zanim zakończysz montaż, może wszystko wypaść.

Co do mocowania styro jako takiego. Trzeba uważać na temperatury zbyt dodatnie - czym masz kryty dach??
Dodatkowo styropian jest palny - a wełna nie

----------


## martinez44

> Napisał martinez44
> 
> Naczytałem się jak to niektórym wełna na ociepleniu dachu łapie wilgoć przez co oczywiście traci znacznie na właściwoćciach izolacyjnych. A może między krokwie dać styropian, po bokach przy krokwiach dać tylko niewilką ilość wełny. Styropin jest nieprzewiewny, nie pochłania wilogi jak wełna. Może to jest jakieś wyjście. Sam nie wiem. A co wy o tym sądzicie?
> 
> 
> temat już był ale podejście z wkładaniem między styro a krokwie wełny - to już nowość dla mnie. Boję się, że wełna nie utrzyma styropianu i zanim zakończysz montaż, może wszystko wypaść.
> 
> Co do mocowania styro jako takiego. Trzeba uważać na temperatury zbyt dodatnie - czym masz kryty dach??
> Dodatkowo styropian jest palny - a wełna nie


Wełna ma być przy bokach krokiew (tzn. między styro a krokwią tak aby zapełnić szczelinę - styropianem może być trudno. Nic nie wypadnie bo się styropian na drutach zawiesi (do krokwi gwoździki i do nich zygzakiem drut).
Dach kryty dachóką ceramiczną.

A tak wogóle to gdzie to było wałkowane?

----------


## Killer_su

Było, było i ja poważnie rozważam zastosowanie styro.
IMHO z wełną to głupi pomysł. Po co ją wkładać, jak właśnie chcemy się jej pozbyć??? Wystarczy dociąć płyty na wymiar i przykleić do krokwi. Dodatkowo minimalnie usztywni się dach.

Co do palności. Doszliśmy już tu do wniosku, że jeżeli płomień dojdzie do dachu, a my jeszcze będziemy w domu to i wełna nam nie pomoże   :cool:

----------


## pierwek

a jak styropian będzie się zachowywał pod dachówką gdzie jest dość gorąco w lecie?

----------


## Tomasz Walczuk

Witam

Ja ma ocieplenie poddasza wykonane styropianem.
Kilka za i przeciw:

Styropian nie ciągnie wody wobec czego nie namoknie i będzie zawsze miał swoje właściwości
Nie trzeba dawać para izolacji można oszczędzić na kosztach
Po kilku latach nie osiądzie jak może być z wełna

Niestety jest trudniej upchnąć go w krokwiach bo nie jest  elastyczny
Nie jest niepalny

Tylko nie wierzcie jako ktoś wam powie ze styropian nie oddycha a wełna tak,  bo 97% wymiany gazowej odbywa sie przez wentylacje, zresztą skoro wełna ma oddychać to po co daje sie para izolacje która przecież nie oddycha  :Lol:  
Jedno wyklucza drugie

Można tez kupić specjalnie ponacinany styropian który nie wypadnie z pomiędzy krokwi tylko jest droższy. Ja teraz u siebie kupiłbym zwykły za swój ponacinany musiałem dopłaci 15%   :sad:  

Pozdrawiam Tomek

----------


## Miki79

a jak z cieplem na poddaszu napisz czy warto

----------


## Trociu

> Było Wystarczy dociąć płyty na wymiar i przykleić do krokwi.


A co robić, gdy krokwie są lekko powyginane lub lekko przechylone w którąś stronę? Wełnę przycinasz mniej więcej + 1-1,5cm naddatku. A co przy styro? Proponowana jest wersja uzupełniania szczelin pianką. Ale to chyba więcej roboty.
Samo przycinanie styro jest mniej wygodne niż wełny. Ale z drugiej strony styro nie gryzie tak jak wełna.
Jednak aby tyle samo styro wnieść na poddasze musisz wykonać więcej kursów, bo wełna jest sprężona i dopiero rozpręża się po "otwarciu"

----------


## Trociu

> A tak wogóle to gdzie to było wałkowane?


a tutaj na forum pojawia się od czasu do czasu jakiś wątek czy pomysł w tym temacie. Ostatnio coś rozważali wpływ temperatury panującej pod dachem na styropian....

----------


## Tomasz Walczuk

Czy warto 

Jeszcze się nie wprowadziliśmy ale obecnie jak były mrozy u mnie w nocy do nawet -20 to NIE ZAMARZŁA MI WODA  w czajniku który stał na poddaszu.  :Lol:  

Ściany mam ocieplone 18cm a poddasze 20+3cm wszędzie ten sam styropian 

Nie mam jeszcze żadnego ogrzewania i sam byłem w szoku jak przyszedłem rano a woda nie zamarzła  :ohmy:  

Jutro zrobię kilka zdjęc i postaram się wstawić na forum.

Tomek

----------


## 27sopel

Przypadkiem ten styropian nie jest w kropki z term- organi????  :Roll:

----------


## 27sopel

ja tak zastanawiam się ile dać na te ocieplenie ścian zewnetrznych w projekcie mam 14 cm. i chyba tyle dam na podłogi 10 cm. a na ocieplenie fundamętów 8 cm. Jak myślicie może być bo wiozłem i 20 cm. gościowi na podłoge  i teraz sie zastanawiam

----------


## Tomasz Walczuk

27sopel

U mnie jest tak

Ściany fundamentowe 10 cm
Podłoga na gruncie 15 cm
Ściana 18 cm
Dach 20+3 cm 

Mój styro nie ma kropek jest srebrny o współczynniku lambda 0,032

Daj jak najwięcej ocieplenia to inwestycja a nie wydatek

----------


## 27sopel

ten szary tesz jest z termo organiki,ale słyszałem też że np. na ściane powyżej 12 cm.  czy dasz 13 cm. czy 17 cm. to mury będą ocieplone tak samo nie ma różnicy tylko z kieszeni leci więcej a  to co piszą w muratorze że lepiej nawet 20 cm. to nie ma co brac poważnie w ten sposób nabijają sobie portwele.

----------


## Tomasz Walczuk

27sopel

Ja tylko piszę ile jest u mnie a decyzje każdy podejmuje sam.

W skandynawi (kolega jeszcze na studiach pracował i mi mówił) mają przeciętną grubość ścian 30cm ale głównie ekofiber.

Najlepiej popytać znajomych albo sąsiadów ile maja ocieplenia i jak wyglądają ich rachunki za ogrzewanie. 

W necie jest też program termika można sobie policzyć grubość ocieplenia i jaki będzie współczynnik oporu cieplnego. 

Jedno jest pewne energia będzie drożała gaz, węgiel, olej, prąd, ja wole przesadzić z ociepleniem niż później kombinować skąd wziąć kasę na życie  :Roll:

----------


## minijack

i ty naprawde w to wierzysz?
bo jeżeli dodatkowe cm powyżej 12 już nic nie dają to dlaczego dają do 12cm tzn dlaczego 12cm a nie np 6cm lub 5cm
a jeżeli jednak jest rożnica miedzy 6 a 12 to dlaczego nie ma być różnicy miedzy 12 a 20cm
a opłacalność jest zależna od ceny energii do ogrzania domu tzn im droższy np gaz tym grubsza izolacja sie opłaca

----------


## martinez44

Kto jeszcze ma jakieś doświadaczenia ze styropianem na dachu?

----------


## zbigmor

> 27sopel
> 
> Ja tylko piszę ile jest u mnie a decyzje każdy podejmuje sam.
> 
> *W skandynawi (kolega jeszcze na studiach pracował i mi mówił) mają przeciętną grubość ścian 30cm ale głównie ekofiber.*
> 
> Najlepiej popytać znajomych albo sąsiadów ile maja ocieplenia i jak wyglądają ich rachunki za ogrzewanie. 
> 
> W necie jest też program termika można sobie policzyć grubość ocieplenia i jaki będzie współczynnik oporu cieplnego. 
> ...


Kolega chyba pracował w jakiejś specjalistycznej branży ekofiberowej. W skandynawii głównie stosują wełnę do domów szkieletowych i to od bardzo dawna.

----------


## Killer_su

Panowie i Panie. "Ciepłe kropki termoorganiki można sobie w d..... wsadzić. 
Jeżeli chcecie ciepły styropian to kupcie Neopor. Można TO, ale nie trzeba - wiele firm to produkuje i mają niższe ceny.

Co do upychania styro między krokwie to nie robiłbym scen - brzegi wypełnić pianką i już. Będzie nawet lepiej dopasowane niż przy wełnie.

Co do objętości i wnoszenia styro na poddasze. Śmieszny argument, ale dlaczego nie wrzucić styropianu z zewnątrz kiedy jeszcze nie ma pokrycia dachu?

Temperatura - też chyba nie problem ponieważ przestrzeń pomiędzy dachówką a styro jest wentylowana. Zatem im cieplej się tam robi tym większa cyrkulacja.

Palność - olać. Jeżeli mamy się spalić to i tak się spalimy.

Zatem jak dla mnie to w sumie same plusy...  :Smile: 

*TOMASZ* - kładłeś styro tylko między krokwie, czy na krokwie, albo pod krokwiami też?

Ja to jeszcze myślałem o czymś takim:
 
Żadnych mostków....

----------


## zbigmor

> Panowie i Panie. "Ciepłe kropki termoorganiki można sobie w d..... wsadzić. 
> Jeżeli chcecie ciepły styropian to kupcie Neopor. Można TO, ale nie trzeba - wiele firm to produkuje i mają niższe ceny.
> 
> Co do upychania styro między krokwie to nie robiłbym scen - brzegi wypełnić pianką i już. Będzie nawet lepiej dopasowane niż przy wełnie.
> 
> Lepiej nie będzie bo niby jak? Poza tym drewno doschnie po jakimś czasie i co wtedy? Nie muszą, ale mogą pojawić się szczeliny. Roboty z pianką sporo itrochę jest ona upierdliwa bo trzeba wtryskiwać z 2 stron potem poodcinać nadlewki i pilnować, aby było równo bo poprawić ciężko.
> 
> 
> Temperatura - też chyba nie problem ponieważ przestrzeń pomiędzy dachówką a styro jest wentylowana. Zatem im cieplej się tam robi tym większa cyrkulacja.
> ...


System wygląda fajnie, ale że żadnych mostków to bajka, ale fakt, że mniej niż w tradycyjnej metodzie. Zostaje kwestia kosztów i hałasu na poddaszu.

Z chęcią posłuchałbym opinii kogoś użytkującego już kilka sezonów dom z takim systemem izolacji.

----------


## pblochu

System stary jak świat – generalnie już kiedyś pisałem, ale
Sąsiad tak wykonał około 6-8 lat temu
Domek pokryty dachówką cementową ułożoną na rzeźbionym systemowo styropianie
Generalnie dach jest spaprany – między innymi gąsiory są uszczelniane zaprawą.
I tak, – co rośnie na dachu to jego – ogólnie zielono. Fachowcy mówią, że z winy braku wentylacji pod dachówką (może w tym coś być)
Ostatnio była tam pewna ekipa cieśli i okazało się (podkreślam ponoć), że krokwie są mocno zbutwiałe 

Nie wiem przytaczam tylko pewne opinie, które zdobyłem niejako po sąsiedzku i nie wyrażam tu własnego zdania, ale temat do dyskusji mimo wszystko jest

Ale niech ktoś inny się lepiej wypowie – taki np. użytkownik po x latach

----------


## martinez44

NO TO JAK. Ma ktoś styropian między krokwiami? Będę wdzięczy za podzilenie się doświadczenie. Styropian na krokwiach mnie nie interesuje - tam już jest dachówka.  :Wink2:

----------


## Killer_su

> System stary jak świat – generalnie już kiedyś pisałem, ale
> Sąsiad tak wykonał około 6-8 lat temu
> Domek pokryty dachówką cementową ułożoną na rzeźbionym systemowo styropianie
> Generalnie dach jest spaprany – między innymi gąsiory są uszczelniane zaprawą.
> I tak, – co rośnie na dachu to jego – ogólnie zielono. Fachowcy mówią, że z winy braku wentylacji pod dachówką (może w tym coś być)
> Ostatnio była tam pewna ekipa cieśli i okazało się (podkreślam ponoć), że krokwie są mocno zbutwiałe


Dlaczego gąsiory na zaprawę??? W tym systemie masz pełną wentylację pod pokryciem dachowym.

A to, że na dachówce cosik rośnie to już sprawa samej dachówki cementowej...

A co do zbutwiałych krokwi to może miał niezaimpregnowane, bo jakby nie widzę powodu dla którego miałyby zbutwieć pod styro.

----------


## pblochu

Jak już pisałem tylko przytaczam posłyszane opinie

Dlaczego gąsiory na zaprawie - ciężko powiedzieć ale tak Mu wykonali - wygląda to paskudnie i widać z daleka 

Co do porastania dachówki - to efekt wilgoci - a bardziej szczegółowo niedosychania  płytek Dlatego zaleca się stosowanie wysokich łat i kontr łat

Butwienie drewna też może być efektem wilgoci - Dawniej drewna nie konserwowano  a służyło latami 

w każdym razie ???????????????????

----------


## Barbossa

podejżewam, że rozwiązaniem problemu jest granulat

----------


## Tomasz Walczuk

*Killer_su*

U mnie jest 20 pomiędzy krokwiami i 3 pod krokwiami

----------


## Tomasz Walczuk



----------


## Tomasz Walczuk

http://www.fotka.pl/albumy/eneash80/...8011,1501_022,

Tak to wygląda u mnie

----------


## zbigmor

> http://www.fotka.pl/albumy/eneash80/...8011,1501_022,
> 
> Tak to wygląda u mnie


Wygląda ładnie. mam tylko pytanie - jak głębokie są te nacięcia? Przecież w tych miejscach mamy cieńszą warstwę izolacji. Czy wtedy grubość izolacji nie powinna być liczona od dna wcięcia?

----------


## Tomasz Walczuk

*zbigmor*

Witam

Nacięcia styropianu są na głębokosc 2/3 na przemian z jednej i z drugiej strony 

Te nacięcia są po to aby łatwiej było wcisnąć styro pomiędzy krokwie, jeśli jest dobrze wciśnięty to nie ma żadnych dziur dodatkowo do likwidacji mostków dałem jeszcze 3cm pod krokwie. 
Oczywiście można użyć zwykłego nieponacinanego  (ja bym teraz zastosował taki ) ale będzie z nim trochę więcej kłopotu  :Lol:

----------


## zbigmor

> *zbigmor*
> 
> Witam
> 
> Nacięcia styropianu są na głębokosc 2/3 na przemian z jednej i z drugiej strony 
> 
> Te nacięcia są po to aby łatwiej było wcisnąć styro pomiędzy krokwie, jeśli jest dobrze wciśnięty to nie ma żadnych dziur dodatkowo do likwidacji mostków dałem jeszcze 3cm pod krokwie. 
> Oczywiście można użyć zwykłego nieponacinanego  (ja bym teraz zastosował taki ) ale będzie z nim trochę więcej kłopotu


Jeśli chodzi o to po co one są to tak to też zrozumiałem, ale dla mnie to daje zamiast 15cm około 5 cm ciągłej izolacji ze względu na te nacięcia. Może trochę więcej, ale nijak nie można tego porównać do przykładowej 15.
Ile taka płyta po ściśnięciu potrafi się rozszerzyć? Czy producent podaje lambdę dla zamontowanego styropianu, czy dla w pełni ściśniętego (to by było naciąganie)?

----------


## kozikpl

Chyba najlepiej dać normalny, ewentualne szczeliny pomiędzy styro, a krokwiami wypełnić pianką i powinno być ok.

----------


## Killer_su

> http://www.fotka.pl/albumy/eneash80/...8011,1501_022,
> 
> Tak to wygląda u mnie


Widzę, że dałeś profesjonalny styropian do skosów chyba TO?

Nie mniej uważam, że zwykłe styro + pianka również spełni swoją rolę. Będzie mniej urodziwie, ale i tak to się przecież przykrywa.

----------


## Tomasz Walczuk

> Napisał Tomasz Walczuk
> 
> http://www.fotka.pl/albumy/eneash80/...8011,1501_022,
> 
> Tak to wygląda u mnie
> 
> 
> Widzę, że dałeś profesjonalny styropian do skosów chyba TO?
> 
> Nie mniej uważam, że zwykłe styro + pianka również spełni swoją rolę. Będzie mniej urodziwie, ale i tak to się przecież przykrywa.


Dokładnie tak myśle po co wywalac kasę na nacinanie styropianu możan użyć normalnego i nawet bez pianki się obejdzie trzeba tylko dokładnie wymierzyć styropian i użyć do cięcia piły o durzej tarczy

----------


## zezo

Styropian jako ocieplenie dachu??
Czytałem o takich nowościach, ale jak tak czytałem to doszedłem do wniosku że jednak wybiorę wełnę  dlaczego ?
1. wełna nie palna, styropian ojejej jak się łatwo pali, proponuję zrobić próbę

2. wełna nie jest ulubionym przysmakiem myszek polnych a te małe zwierzątka ponoć gustują w styropianie

3. ciekawe czy ludzie którzy produkują ten styropian w swoich domach mają wełnę czy styropian ??
 :Wink2:   :Wink2:  
i tak dałem wełnę i jestem bardzo zadowolony, nie wiem w jakim celu ktoś chce eksperymentować i podejmować ryzyko stosując styropian a nie wełnę, ale każdy robi tak jak mu pasuje
Powodzonka życzę

----------


## kozikpl

Chodzi chyba o oszczędności, jeżeli nie widać różnicy (zimniej czy cieplej) to po co przepłacać  :smile:

----------


## ged

Ja mam dach ocieplony styropianem (25 cm)

----------


## Ramot

> Chodzi chyba o oszczędności, jeżeli nie widać różnicy (zimniej czy cieplej) to po co przepłacać


do tej pory nie rozważałem opcji ocieplania styropianem, ale może nie jest to głupi pomysł... 
Odnośnie oszczędności - jaka to mniej więcej różnica, w %?

----------


## zezo

Tak popatrzyłem na ALLEGRO

Styropian 1m3 - średnio 130 zł, cenę 1m2 o grubości 10cm - 13 zł
WEŁNA MINERALNA  ISOVER Uni-Mata gr. 10 cm  cena 12 zł za m2

*O jakiej oszczędności mówimy ???*
 :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## zezo

Może jeszcze coś o współczynniku dla w/w wyrobów:

Wełna - Współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła: -0.039 W/mK
Styropian - współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła - 0,038 W/mK

Dane z allegro   :Wink2:

----------


## ged

W moim przypadku nie chodziło o oszczędności - styropian wymusiła technologia, ale nigdzie w domu nie mam i nie będę miał wełny bo nie chcę oddychać pyłem który ona wydziela. Żadna folia i gipsokartony go nie powstrzymają.

----------


## zezo

* ged napisał*



> W moim przypadku nie chodziło o oszczędności - styropian wymusiła technologia, ale nigdzie w domu nie mam i nie będę miał wełny bo nie chcę oddychać pyłem który ona wydziela. Żadna folia i gipsokartony go nie powstrzymają.


Nie powstrzyma?
serio nic tego pyłu nie powstrzyma ?
jeżeli tak to pewnie też nie zrobiłeś izolacji fundamentów i podłogi na gruncie i wielu innych rzeczy w swoim domku bo i w jakim celu jak i tak nic nie powstrzyma jak Ty to piszesz.
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Lgrzechu

Porównanie cenowe nieobiektywne, styropian bez problemu kupisz za 95-100zł m3, za wełnę sztywną nadająca się do upchnięcia między krokwie w płatach o zbliżonym współczynniku izolacyjności zapłacisz dużo więcej.

----------


## zezo

*Lgrzechu napisał*



> Porównanie cenowe nieobiektywne, styropian bez problemu kupisz za 95-100zł m3, za wełnę sztywną nadająca się do upchnięcia między krokwie w płatach o zbliżonym współczynniku izolacyjności zapłacisz dużo więcej.


może i masz racje ale żadnej ceny nie podałeś ?

Ja np znalazłem coś takiego  URSA FKP Plus 
Zastosowanie: - Izolacja dachu stromego w układzie jedno i dwuwarstwowym
- Izolacja poddasza nieużytkowego i użytkowego 
- Izolacja wypełniająca w elementach szkieletu drewnianego lub metalowego
- Izolacja stropów między legarami, sufitów podwieszanych, 

Własności:
- Współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła λD= 0,039 W /m K
- Materiał niepalny; kl. A1 wg EN 13 501-1

*cena za m2 17.80 zł* 
ale URSA to górna półka a za 100 zł co za styropian można kupić ?
też z górnej półki ?

 :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## Lenart

> ale URSA to górna półka a za 100 zł co za styropian można kupić ? 
> też z górnej półki ?


a czym sie rózni styropian z górnej a z dolnej półki
ten jest ze złota a ten z papieru ?
a może kolorek taki bardziej "trendi" ?

----------


## martinez44

Głównym motywem dla którego warto rozważyć styropian jest to, że wełna która pochłonie trochę wilgoci traci swoje właściwości termoizolacyjne. Producenci wełny podają jej fajne dane odnośnie termoizolacji w warunakch suchych - a te w praktyce to w lecie podaczas upałów tylko występują. W zimie zawsze w wełnie będzie się coś skraplało. No i potem mamy na forum alarmy: mam 20 cm wełny a zimno na poddaszu. 
Z drugiej strony nie wiem jak się w pratyce styropian zachowuje w takiej roli. 
Co wy na to?

----------


## zezo

* Lenart  napisał*



> a czym sie rózni styropian z górnej a z dolnej półki
> ten jest ze złota a ten z papieru ?
> a może kolorek taki bardziej "trendi" ?


Bardzo fachowe podejście do zagadnienia.   :Wink2: 
można powiedzieć że tak jest ze wszystkim, maluch samochód i mercedes też, sprzęt muzyczny Yamaha gra nam fajnie muzyczkę i gramofon "Bambino"  tak samo nam wydaje dźwięki, na co nam budować dom jak możemy kupić dużą przyczepę Campingową  ?   itd otd
 :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  
Każdy oczywiście sam podejmuje decyzje co i jak ma zrobić, ale pisanie że to jest kwestia kasy mnie osobiście mało przekonuje, niech będzie nawet różnica 8 zł na m2 to przy np. 200 m2 ocieplanej powierzchni mamy raptem zaoszczędzone 1600 zł, akurat tyle co droższa glazura do łazienki, oczywiście jeden powie dużo kasy,  ale inny powie że to żadna oszczędność.
Osobiście mnie nie przekonuje taka oszczędność, ale jest to moje zdanie. ktoś może mieć inną ocenę tego zagadnienia.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Lgrzechu

Jak dla mnie najlepszym rozwiazaniem byłoby zastosowanie między krokwie dobrej wełny w płatach 16-20cm ( nie mam przekonania do ciętej rozpręznej ) i szczelne podbicie od spodu styropianem zakładkowym np 10cm. Oczywiście jeżeli ktoś konstrukcyjnie może to zrobić. Potem płyty g/k na wieszakach bez foli paroizolacyjnej ( jej role spełni styropian ). W miejsca gdzie wieszaki wnikaja w styropian mozna wstrzelić piankę, jak ktos chce mieć ala perfecto.

----------


## PAPROCIAK

Tylko wełna do ocieplenia dachu na poddaszu zamieszkałym.  Jeśli chcecie komfortowo mieszkać głownie chodzi tu o dzwięki. styropian ich po prostu nie tłumi i choc np z temp sobie jakos poradzimy to hałasu pózniej nic nie zatrzyma. pPodam przykład : mieszkam u rodziców w domu ze stropem betonowym ocieplonym 10 cm styropianu + wylewka, nad ty poddasze nieużytkowe i blachodachówka w czasie deszczu wyrażnie go słyszę musze zdecydowanie  podgłosic TV.
Mój nowy dom poddasze mieszkalne 20 cm wełny w krokwiach + gipskarton także balchodachówka naprawdę cisza absolutna żadnych odgłosów. 
To zdecydowany plus wełny  bo bezpieczeństwo pożarowe to trochę  mit, mimo niepalności to łatwo się topi pod wpływem ognia ze środka pomieszczenia i nie ochroni więżby przed płomieniami. Zróbcie test z zapalniczką i kawałkiem drewna owiniętego wełną  bez problemu się da go zapalić ( ale styropian pali się jeszcze szybciej).

----------


## zezo

*PAPROCIAK napisał*



> Mój nowy dom poddasze mieszkalne 20 cm wełny w krokwiach + gipskarton także balchodachówka naprawdę cisza absolutna żadnych odgłosów.


jakie masz krokwie że wejdzie 20 cm wełny ?
może warto jeszcze pomyśleć o warstwie w poprzek krokwi ?
Ja mam dane 15 cm w krokwie /krokwie 18 cm/  i 10 cm w poprzek krokwi, uważam że jest to dobre  rozwiązanie, przewodzenie ciepła bardzo przyzwoite i nawet deszczu nie słychać jak po blachodachówce bębni, oczywiście jak jest duża ulewa to słychać delikatny szmer, ale taki nawet przyjemny szmerek, który dobrze nas usypia     :Wink2:

----------


## martinez44

Ale ja nie mam blachodachówki. Nic nie bębni nawt bez wełny czy styropianu.

----------


## zbigmor

> Tylko wełna do ocieplenia dachu na poddaszu zamieszkałym.  Jeśli chcecie komfortowo mieszkać głownie chodzi tu o dzwięki. styropian ich po prostu nie tłumi i choc np z temp sobie jakos poradzimy to hałasu pózniej nic nie zatrzyma. pPodam przykład : mieszkam u rodziców w domu ze stropem betonowym ocieplonym 10 cm styropianu + wylewka, nad ty poddasze nieużytkowe i blachodachówka w czasie deszczu wyrażnie go słyszę musze zdecydowanie  podgłosic TV.
> Mój nowy dom poddasze mieszkalne 20 cm wełny w krokwiach + gipskarton także balchodachówka naprawdę cisza absolutna żadnych odgłosów. 
> *To zdecydowany plus wełny  bo bezpieczeństwo pożarowe to trochę  mit, mimo niepalności to łatwo się topi pod wpływem ognia ze środka pomieszczenia i nie ochroni więżby przed płomieniami*. Zróbcie test z zapalniczką i kawałkiem drewna owiniętego wełną  bez problemu się da go zapalić ( ale styropian pali się jeszcze szybciej).



Prosiłbym o filmik z takiego testu, gdzie wełna skalna się topi pod wpływem płomienia. Próbowałem palnikiem gazowym i mi się to nie udało. Szklana jest trochę mniej odporna na wysoką temp. ale nie aż tak.
Jeśli chodzi o zapalenie się drewna to oczywiście jest to możliwe pod warunkiem odpowiedniej bliskości płomienia do tego drewna i nie wystąpi to na pewno przy odległości kilku centymetrów.

----------


## Killer_su

Mam wrażenie, że nie wszyscy pojęli co mają na myśli ci, którzy wymieniają wełnę na styropian.

Oszczędność:
*wełna*.
wełna 20 cm. 25,5 PLN m^2  
wełna 10 cm. 12,5 PLN m^2  
Membrana 5PLN m^2
paroizolacja 3PLN m^2

współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła W/(mK) 0,043

*styropian*
25 cm izolacji (dlaczego mniej to poniżej) 25 PLN m^2 
pianka do przyklejenia 0,5 PLN

współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła W/(mK) 0,038, czyli spokojnie mogę dać 5 cm mniej.


Ktoś wcześniej porównywał ocieplenie dachu przy izolacji 10cm - gratuluję poczucia humoru   :Lol:  


Zatem policzmy. Mam dach 341m^2
*wełna* 341*46 = 15 686
*styropian* 341*25,5= 8695,5

Różnica jest dwukrotna i wynosi 6990,5

Poza tym należy wziąć pod uwagę, że wykonanie w styro jest znacznie łatwiejsze przez co będę mógł to zrobić sam oszczędzając na robociźnie przynajmniej 25 PLN/m^2, czyli 8 500!
Jeżeli ktoś uważa, że to mało to niech zsumuje te 2 kwoty i przeleje taką sumkę na moje konto   :big tongue:  

Co jeszcze zyskuje na styro? Poza brakiem możliwości zawilgocenia izolacji zyskuję trochę wysokości na poddaszu, co przy moim wzroście nie pozostaje bez znaczenia   :big tongue:  

Że mniejsza izolacyjność akustyczna? Bez stresu - będzie dachówka   :big tongue:  

Ogniochronność
Kolejna często podnoszona kwestia.
IMHO jak ktoś pisał i wełna nie uchroni krokwi przed ogniem i jeżeli płomienie dojdą do dachu, a Wy jeszcze będziecie wylegiwać się w wyrku to i tak wełna Wam nie pomoże. Chociaż oczywiście styro jest bardziej palne od wełny. Ale co z tego? Nie macie np. paneli drewnianych albo parkietu. A może jeszcze panele ścienne   :ohmy:  A zasłony i firanki w oknach? Drzwi drewniane?
Jeżeli ktoś bardzo się boi ognia to niech więźbę zrobi stalową i obije ją płytami azbestowymi  :Smile:

----------


## zbigmor

> Mam wrażenie, że nie wszyscy pojęli co mają na myśli ci, którzy wymieniają wełnę na styropian.
> 
> Oszczędność:
> *wełna*.
> wełna 20 cm. 25,5 PLN m^2  
> wełna 10 cm. 12,5 PLN m^2  
> Membrana 5PLN m^2
> paroizolacja 3PLN m^2
> 
> ...


Tylko takie porównania należy dawać uczciwie i całościowo.
Równie dobrze można napisać:
styropian, lambda 0,04 - 25cm - 25zł/m2
wełna, lambda 0,037 - 20cm - 25zł/m2 (http://www.allegro.pl/item528214302_..._gr_200mm.html)
Ilość dla styropianu +20% przy skomplikowanym dachu (dużo odpadu) i dużo pianki.
Wełna bez odpadu.
Izolacja akustyczna przy dachu pokrytym dachówką:
styropian bez pozytywnego komentarza,
wełna OK.
Trwałość izolacji:
styropian - prawdopodobne pogorszenie izolacji zamontowanej (wysychanie i praca drewna, temperatury
wełna - bez zmian i pogorszenia izolacji poprawnie wykonanego dachu.
Odporność ogniowa:
styropian - samogasnący  :smile:  
wełna - niepalna.
Można tak długo w obie strony, ale nie o to chodzi. Czasami jeden produkt jest lepszy, czasami drugi, a do izolacji dachu na pewno wełna, choć są na pewno wyjątki, jak we wszystkim.
Każdy co się zna na samochodach nie powie, że Opel jest lepszy od Mercedesa, jednak Opel też sprzedaje sporo swoich samochodów i wielu właścicieli powie, że to najlepszy samochód i nie ma w tym nic złego.

----------


## zezo

*Killer_su  napisał*



> wełna.
> wełna 20 cm. 25,5 PLN m^2  wełna 10 cm. 12,5 PLN m^2 Membrana 5PLN m^2
> paroizolacja 3PLN m^2  współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła W/(mK) 0,043
> 
> styropian
> 25 cm izolacji (dlaczego mniej to poniżej) 25 PLN m^2  
> pianka do przyklejenia 0,5 PLN
> współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła W/(mK) 0,038, czyli spokojnie mogę dać 5 cm mniej.


To znaczy jak ocieplamy dach styropianem nie dajemy membrany dachowej ?  :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## Killer_su

> *Killer_su  napisał*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				wełna.
> wełna 20 cm. 25,5 PLN m^2  wełna 10 cm. 12,5 PLN m^2 Membrana 5PLN m^2
> paroizolacja 3PLN m^2  współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła W/(mK) 0,043
> ...


A po co?

----------


## Killer_su

> Trwałość izolacji:
> styropian - prawdopodobne pogorszenie izolacji zamontowanej (wysychanie i praca drewna, temperatury
> wełna - bez zmian i pogorszenia izolacji poprawnie wykonanego dachu.


Nie zgadzam się, że wełna b.z. Po pierwsze może się obsunąć, a podrugie zawilgotnieć.
Wełnę do porównań dałem URSA (jeżeli dobrze pamiętam) ale podobnie wychodził Rockwooll, styro też jakiś markowy, ale nie TO. Nie wklejałem linków bo nie mam dostępu do Allegro na komputerze na którym pisze posty.

A z tym, że każdy zrobi jak chce i każde rozwiązanie znajdzie amatora to się zgadzam. Nie mniej nie jestem przekonany o tym, że wełna to najlepsze rozwiązanie - cech które ma lepsze od styro nie uważam za kluczowe.

----------


## zezo

* Killer_su napisał*



> A po co?


zaraz zaraz  Jeszcze raz:
mam rozumieć że jak będziemy dawać styropian nie dajemy membrany dachowej wstępnego krycia ???
Można wiedzieć co to za technologia i Kto tak zaleca ?
Może ja fachowcem nie jestem ale bardzo mnie taka technologia ciekawi   :Wink2:  
Jak byś mógł rozwinąć to zagadnienie.

----------


## Killer_su

> * Killer_su napisał*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				  A po co?
> 			
> 		
> ...


A wiesz do czego służy folia wstępnego krycia zwana membraną dachową, albo folią paroprzepuszczalną? Poczytaj a stanie się jasne dlaczego jest niepotrzebna. No chyba, że sie boisz, że styropian zawilgotnieje i trzeba zapewnić odparowywanie wilgoci   :Lol:  Jeżeli już to prędzej dałbym paroizolację, ale IMHO też niekonieczne jeżeli styro się szczelnie ułoży.

Dlaczego interesuje Cię system ocieplania styropianem i to bez folii skoro i tak już podjąłeś decyzję o założeniu wełny? Jakieś rozdwojenie jaźni   :Lol:   :Roll: 
BTW pełny system izolacyjny z EPS był już tu pokazany - dla chcącego nic trudnego!

----------


## daren

Mogę coś powiedzieć od strony praktycznej ponieważ jestem na etapie kończenia oceplenia styropianem poddasza 150 m2 
między krokwie 18-nastki poszedł styropian 15, nakrokwiowo 10. Styro kosztował mnie 3,5 tys ok. 600 wydłem na klej do styro tytana.

1. Aby robota była precyzyjna trzeba zrobić sobie dobry przyżąd do cięcia styro czyli transformator od halogenów, drut oporowy sztywna ramka z profili uluminiowych zamkniętych wymiary 1,2m x 0,6m. Dzięki temu można dociąć styro z każdej płaszczyzny. Urządzonko było na tyle precyzyjne że trudno było odróżnić stronę ciętą na budowie o tej w fabryce. Nie kupowaliśmy, żadnej dodatkowej grubości styropianu począwszy od gr 1cm , 3cm do 5cm takie płyty docinaliśmy na miejscu. Cięcie polegało na tym że kładliśmy przyżąd ramką do dołu a drutem oprowym na powierzchnie styro cięcie odbywało się "grawitacyjnie". Na początku cielismy we dwóch potem jeden był od docinania drugi układał styro.

2. Niestety rozstaw krokwi nie wszędzie był idealny dlatego zdrzały się szczeliny w takim wypadku dobrze jest mięć naciętych klinów z styropianu twartszego np eps 100 aby dobrze wszedł w styropian który układamy między krowie i go usztywnił . Drobne szczeliny które powstały oraz łączenia płyt styropianowych lub miedzy krokwiami i sobą pianujemy klejem co 10 cm.

3. Odpadów praktycznie nie było ponieważ wszystkie wieksze kawałki kleiliśmy ze sobą razem tak aby następnego dnia znowu je  dociąć i wykorzystać

4. Jest to na pewno bardziej pracochłonny sposób nam ułożenie 150m2 zajęło pełne 6 dni.

----------


## FlashBack

W porownaniu do 30cm welny zaoszczedziles jakis hmm 600zl, koszty montazu no ale czy naprawde pozbyles sie mostkow  :wink: . Straciles podstawe izolacyjnosc akustyczna.

----------


## daren

Styropian jest ułożony naprawdę super dokładnie między krowiami wszak robiłem to dla siebie , do tego bardzo mocno sklejony, łaty 3 cm  z pasków styro zapewniają szczelinę wentylacyjną. Ale nawet jakby ich nie było moim zdaniem było by ok. Próbowyałem wepchnąć łączenie płyty które wypada na środku klej trzyma na tyle mocno że niema takiej możliwości. Co do izolacyjności akustycznej na pewno izolacja styropianowa ma gorsze właściwości od wełny jednak dom mam pod dachówką oraz pełne deskowanie więc nawet przed jej ułożeniem nie było zbyt głośno, co innego gdyby była to blacha...
Dla mnie niepodważalną zaletą styro jest przede wszystkim jego większa odporność na wilgoć oraz nieco lepsza izolacyjność termiczna. Oraz to że z biegiem czasu nie traci swoich parametrów niestety wełna pomiędzy krokwiami po 15 latach potrafi się  zbić i nie mieć takiej obiętości jak na początku.

Wady to większa pracochłonność przy układaniu, oraz to , że nie jest tak odporny na ogień jak wełna ale nie czarujmy się jezeli ogień dotrze do więźby to czy jest tam styro czy wełna specialnie jej to nie pomoże.

----------


## langerob25

> 1. Aby robota była precyzyjna trzeba zrobić sobie dobry przyżąd do cięcia styro czyli transformator od halogenów, drut oporowy sztywna ramka z profili uluminiowych zamkniętych wymiary 1,2m x 0,6m. Dzięki temu można dociąć styro z każdej płaszczyzny. Urządzonko było na tyle precyzyjne że trudno było odróżnić stronę ciętą na budowie o tej w fabryce. Nie kupowaliśmy, żadnej dodatkowej grubości styropianu począwszy od gr 1cm , 3cm do 5cm takie płyty docinaliśmy na miejscu. Cięcie polegało na tym że kładliśmy przyżąd ramką do dołu a drutem oprowym na powierzchnie styro cięcie odbywało się "grawitacyjnie". Na początku cielismy we dwóch potem jeden był od docinania drugi układał styro.


Wrzuć  fotkę tego urządzonka ,jeśli możesz

----------


## zbigmor

> Styropian jest ułożony naprawdę super dokładnie między krowiami wszak robiłem to dla siebie , do tego bardzo mocno sklejony, łaty 3 cm  z pasków styro zapewniają szczelinę wentylacyjną. Ale nawet jakby ich nie było moim zdaniem było by ok. Próbowyałem wepchnąć łączenie płyty które wypada na środku klej trzyma na tyle mocno że niema takiej możliwości. Co do izolacyjności akustycznej na pewno izolacja styropianowa ma gorsze właściwości od wełny jednak dom mam pod dachówką oraz pełne deskowanie więc nawet przed jej ułożeniem nie było zbyt głośno, co innego gdyby była to blacha...
> Dla mnie niepodważalną zaletą styro jest przede wszystkim jego większa odporność na wilgoć oraz nieco lepsza izolacyjność termiczna. Oraz to że z biegiem czasu nie traci swoich parametrów niestety wełna pomiędzy krokwiami po 15 latach potrafi się  zbić i nie mieć takiej obiętości jak na początku.
> Wady to większa pracochłonność przy układaniu, oraz to , że nie jest tak odporny na ogień jak wełna ale nie czarujmy się jezeli ogień dotrze do więźby to czy jest tam styro czy wełna specialnie jej to nie pomoże.



Co to za styropian montowałeś, że ma lepsze właściwości izolacyjne od wełny? Lepsze od lambdy 0,036? Na pewno nie będzie on tańszy od wełny.
Nawet jeśli to mostków tyle narobiłeś, że o takiej izolacji możesz zapomnieć. No chyba, że drewno na więźbę użyłeś po kilku latach suszenia. Wtedy jest tylko niewielkie ryzyko, że się skurczy, czy poskręca o porobi szczeliny w twojej izolacji. Co do trwałości tej izolacji w porównaniu do wełny to jest dokładnie odwrotnie. Prędzej ci ten styropian zniknie niż wełna się zbije (choć czasami wadliwa wełna skalna może się lekko ubić, ale nie piszę o wadliwej).
Kleiłeś i piankowałeś na całej grubości warstwy styropianu? Co to znaczy, że piankowałeś co 10cm?

----------


## FlashBack

> Dla mnie niepodważalną zaletą styro jest przede wszystkim jego większa odporność na wilgoć....


Szkoda, że tej zalety nie posiada więźba.

----------


## daren

Jako że dostałem kilka meili na priva z pytaniami o szczegóły  wrzucam kilka fotek z opisami:

1. "Stacja zasilająca" trafo od halogenów moc 300 W, gniazdko, ściemniacz pokojowy (regulator napięcia) gniazdko, wyłącznik pokojowy, sznur od starego żelazka i obudowa (opakowanie po dobrym winku   :big grin:  )

[

2. "Stacja robocza" profile aluminiowe zamknięte z łącznikami,  mocowania + sprężyny szt. 2, drut oporowy.



3. W pozycji roboczej



4. Sposób połączenia

----------


## daren

> *zbigmor napisał:*
> Nawet jeśli to mostków tyle narobiłeś, że o takiej izolacji możesz zapomnieć. No chyba, że drewno na więźbę użyłeś po kilku latach suszenia. Wtedy jest tylko niewielkie ryzyko, że się skurczy, czy poskręca o porobi szczeliny w twojej izolacji. Co do trwałości tej izolacji w porównaniu do wełny to jest dokładnie odwrotnie. Prędzej ci ten styropian zniknie niż wełna się zbijie



Możesz podać mi jeden obiektywny czynnik z powodu którego miałby mi ten styropian zniknąć ? Dach po dachówką na pełnym deskowaniu, styro jest ułożone z zachowaniem szczeliny wentylacyjnej papa na klaenicy jest rozcięta.

Sporo informacji na temat zasad ocieplenia poddasz styro  jest na stronie:
http://www.styropiany.pl/

----------


## zbigmor

> *zbigmor napisał:*
> Nawet jeśli to mostków tyle narobiłeś, że o takiej izolacji możesz zapomnieć. No chyba, że drewno na więźbę użyłeś po kilku latach suszenia. Wtedy jest tylko niewielkie ryzyko, że się skurczy, czy poskręca o porobi szczeliny w twojej izolacji. Co do trwałości tej izolacji w porównaniu do wełny to jest dokładnie odwrotnie. Prędzej ci ten styropian zniknie niż wełna się zbijie
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> Możesz podać mi jeden obiektywny czynnik z powodu którego miałby mi ten styropian zniknąć ? Dach po dachówką na pełnym deskowaniu, styro jest ułożone z zachowaniem szczeliny wentylacyjnej papa na klaenicy jest rozcięta.
> 
> Sporo informacji na temat zasad ocieplenia poddasz styro  jest na stronie:
> http://www.styropiany.pl/



A kto napisał, że styropian zniknie? Ja na pewno nie. Może sam napiszesz jakiś obiektywny powód na zbijanie się wełny?
Przy deskowaniu jesteś w lepszym położeniu niż bez, ale co do mostków termicznych to nawet w tym załączniku, który podałeś nie znalazłem opisu jak zapewnić szczelność i ciągłość pomiędzy styropianem, a krokwiami.

----------


## piwopijca

hehehe...
"zbijanie" welny jest oczywiste z powodu jej ciezaru - tutaj chyba nie ma o czym dyskutowac.
styropian czy pianki PUR sa lekkie i calkowity ich ciezar pewnie wyjdzie kilka krotnie mniejszy niz welny skalnej czy szklanej.
Wilgoc oprocz zmniejszania wlasciwosci termoizolacyjnych powoduje to co tak ciezko zrozumiec, zwiekszenie ciezaru welny i to dosyc spore a ciezsza welna zbija sie i opada. Jestem pewien ze po 5-10 latach beda szpary w miejascach styku miedzy welna a wilgoc z welny owszem z czasem przy dobrych warunkach "zniknie", ale w przyrodzie nic nie ginie, nie tylko odparuje ale poczestuje tym rowniez wiezbe dachowa.
Styropian czy pianka sa pod tym wzgledem lepsze, maja i one wady.
Najwiekszym problemem jest gdy ktos chce udowodnic ze jedno jest idealne a drugie be...
Problem wyciszenia dachu istnieje glownie w domach krytych blacha, pryz dachowce juz raczej nie jest brany pod uwage jako jeden z glownych atutow welny czy wad styro.
Nie sadze zeby roznica w kosztach byla powalajaca na korzysc lub niekorzysc ktoregokolwiek z nich. Zalezy jakie parametry bedzie mial dany material, jakie rabaty etc...
Welne zapewne lepiej sie upycha, ale pyli podczas montazu, sa miejsca gdzie welny nie da rady wcisnac i trzeba pianke "wstrzyknac" - sam mam takie miejsca
Osobiscie najbardziej ide w strone pianki otwarto-komorkowej, cos pomiedzy welna a styro, palnosc podobna do styro, izolacyjnosc termiczna dobra, dokladne wypelnienie calego poddasza, nie rozwijaja sie grzyby i nie chlonie wilgoci, lubia ja zapewne myszki   :Lol:   :Wink2: 
Jesli bedzie to pianka PUR srednio-twarda to dobrze "wspolpracuje" z ruchoma wiezba dachowa -podobnie do welny, jest lekka wiec nie bedzie opadac z biegiem lat, nie potrzebna jest folia od srodka i dobrze przylega do nieomalze kazdego podloza - no jest jedno ale, cena  :cry:  
Dowiadywalem sie o zamknieto-komorkowa ale sa one glownie sztywne wiec na poddasze, do wiezby srednio sie nadadza -moze pekac podczas pracy drewna.
Styropian jest chyba dobrym rozwiazaniem

Pzdr.

----------


## daren

Tak  wygląda przed przyklejeniem




A tak po

----------


## piwopijca

Wazna jest ciaglosc izolacji/ocieplenia, najlepsze bylo by bezszwowe, no ale..., przy styropianie czy welnie zawsze jakies spoiny powstana i dlatego uzywa sie pianki do uzupelniania owych spoin/laczen plyt.
Czasami lepsze efekty osiagniemi mniejsza warstwa izolacji ale ciaglej niz gruba izolacja ale poprzerywana, ze "szparami"
@daren
Rozumiem, ze w poprzek jeszcze dajesz troszke styro?. 

Pzdr.

----------


## daren

poszły wieszaki es i dziesiątka

----------


## Trociu

> poszły wieszaki es i dziesiątka


hej
a co dawałeś potem na to styro od wewnątrz? czyli jak wykończone są skosy?

----------


## daren

> hej 
> a co dawałeś potem na to styro od wewnątrz? czyli jak wykończone są skosy?


Tak samo jak wszyscy czyli stelaż folia i niedługo będą płyty

tak wygląda to teraz:

skos przy lukarnie:



stryszek przed foliowaniem:

URL=http://www.fotosik.pl][/URL]

----------


## Sandacz

i po co było kombinować ? można było zrobić pokrycie na styropianie, byłoby o połowę taniej i krokiewki widoczne dla estetyki  :Wink2:

----------


## K160

Daren : Czy dopuszczasz możliwość sprzedania lub wypożyczenia (za kaucją) swojej maszynki do cięcia styropianu ? 

Czy ktoś może mi po ludzku wytłumaczyć po co przy styropianie folia paroizolacyjna ? Przecież styropian należy do materiałów praktycznie paroszczelnych , więc jakie zadanie ma ta folia ?

Poddasze od środka będę miał obijane grubymi dechami. Czy między boazerią a styropianem muszę zostawić szczelinę wentylacyjną , bo w innym wypadku deski mogą być zawilgacane wodą skapującą ze styro ? Czy na styropianie będzie się wykraplać wilgoć , jeśli zadbam o wyeliminowanie mostków pianką ?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## daren

Odpowiedź poszła już dużow wcześniej na priv. Masz rację że folia nie jest nie zbędna ale, jest to tak minimalny wydatek że chyba waro ją dać.

----------


## Trociu

A czy nie wyszło by taniej zamiast płyt dać tam klej i siatkę? Potem tylko pomalować i gotowe.

----------


## K160

Nie wiem czy żartowałeś, czy nie , ale w sumie to całkiem niegłupi pomysł !!!!

Kurcze w tych pomieszczeniach gdzie planowałem płyty KG zrobię tak jak mówisz.

Idealne   :Lol:

----------


## Trociu

> Nie wiem czy żartowałeś, czy nie , ale w sumie to całkiem niegłupi pomysł !!!!
> 
> Kurcze w tych pomieszczeniach gdzie planowałem płyty KG zrobię tak jak mówisz.
> 
> Idealne


No właśnie nie żartowałem. Po co użerać się z płytami, wnosić na poddasze, robić jakieś stelaże, spoinować, jak można styro zaciągnąć klejem i siatką i gotowe. Taki pomysł mi po prostu do głowy przyszedł

----------


## Barthelemy

Rzeczywiscie idac tym tokiem myslenia to mozna byloby zastosowac styropian, siatke i klej, a wowczas odchodza plyty KG i folia. Chyba tak zrobie.

----------


## daren

> Rzeczywiscie idac tym tokiem myslenia to mozna byloby zastosowac styropian, siatke i klej, a wowczas odchodza plyty KG i folia. Chyba tak zrobie.


I ja przez chwilę się nad tym zastanawiałem, kiedy musiałem wyrwać kilka płyt styropianowych, klej w piance naprawdę trzyma mocno. Jednak widzę kilka minusów takiego rozwiązania. U mnie styro był układany w dwóch warstwach, tak więc drugą warstwę trzeba by było układać pod sznurek co znacznie wydłużyło by całą pracę. Chyba że wieźba idealnie wykonana. Ja płyty i stelaż wykonałem sam tynku raczej bym samodzielnie nie wykonał. Więźba ponadto pracuje i stelaża chyba cześć tych naprężeń niweluje.

----------


## K160

Daren , czy obserwujesz jakiekolwiek skraplanie się wody na styropianie od strony wnętrza domu ?

Jakiej grubości drut oporowy miałeś w Twojej maszynce i czy często pękał ?
Ja swoją maszynkę do cięcia styro robię z akumulatora samochodowego, drutu Kanthal 0,4mm , prostownika ładującego akumulator.  To jest najprostsze , mam tylko nadzieję, że akumulator nie wybuchnie mi w twarz   :Wink2:

----------


## daren

żadnego skraplania nie zauważyłem, ale jeszcze nie  grzeję drut chyba 0.8  cieńsze szybko się rwały.....

----------


## zama

witam 
jestem przed wyborem materiału na ocieplenie poddasza i mam pare pytań do was 
1.czy ktoś z was zastosował metode z klejem i siatką jak tak to jak się sprawuje?
2.jak sie mieszka w domu z  poddaszem izolowanym styro?
3.czy nie żałujecie decyzji?
4.co byście zmienili w tym rozwiązaniu ?

----------


## jaremy

i jak styropian się sprawuje u Was.

----------


## stanley79

> i jak styropian się sprawuje u Was.


Podbijam pytanie????!

----------


## Qazimodo

Cześć!

Kolega z pracy ma EPS na poddaszu. Dach odeskowany i blachodachówka. EPS łącznie 30 cm. Od prawie 3 lat tam mieszkają.
Jak piwkujemy przy grillu latem na ich ogrodzie to po 21h żona kolegi co 10 min powtarza; psssst................ na górze dzieci śpią.
po 30 minutach: Krzychu zamknij mor...ę bo dzieciaki pobudzisz
a po godzinie: teraz twoja kolej!

Pamiętam że ten styropian był grafitowy. Ostatnio zastanawiał się czy czasem pod wpływem ciepła się nie topi lub nie "rozbija na kuleczki", bo w piwie zdarza nam się je łowić. Podbitki jeszcze nie mają całej. Może to coś da.
Chyba też pod wpływem pracy dachu kilka kawałków się mogło poluzować bo kiedyś opowiadał że coś mu tam stale trzeszczy.

Faktem jest było dużo taniej niż wełną, bo ten EPS to z jakiejś licytowanej hurtowni był.
Ogólnie teraz żałują i jak z Krzychem gadam o swojej budowie to powtarza:
cyt:
"Styropian?! styropian to tylko do opakowania AGD powinni stosować. Pierd... styropian...." i takie tam  :smile:

----------


## fiodork

Witam,

A podejdźmy może do sprawy inaczej. Czy ktoś ma może jakieś badania dotyczące osiadania wełny w czasie albo skurczu styropianu w wyższych temperaturach i może zamieścić linka ? To by dodało dużo merytorycznych argumentów do dyskusji popartych doświadczeniami.

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## autorus

Ja planuje wełnę, nad styro można byłoby się zastanowić ale muszę pochować rury od rekuperacji. A t tej kwestii wełna jest dużo lepsza  :smile:

----------


## surgi22

A w czym wełna ma byc lepsza od styropianu przy ocieplaniu rur od rekuperacji ??

----------


## tomek67

styropian lata bo pewnie już coś sobie tam mieszka w tym styropianie  :smile:  pozdrów kolegę  :big grin:

----------


## Gregor8

> styropian lata bo pewnie już coś sobie tam mieszka w tym styropianie  pozdrów kolegę


Hej, szkoda że Ddaren wyłączył się z dyskusji, bo ma juz doświadczenie ze styropianem na poddaszu, chętnie usłyszałbym jego zdanie. Będę w przyszłym roku ocieplał poddasze styropianem, 10 + 5 między krokwie 18 cm. Dach kryty dachówką z membrana a jako paraizolację zastosuję Isobooster T1. Wełna skalna, szklana czy jakaś inna mnie nie przekonuje bo chłonie wilgoć i traci swoje właściwości izolacyjne a styro nie. Mam przykład naoczny bo w miejscu gdzie mieszkam jest garaż obłożony 2 cm styropianem jakieś 10 lat temu. Jest w sidingu dziura a w niej styropian narażony na wszystkie możliwe działania warunków atmosferycznych, od słońca po deszcz lód  i mróz. Jest brudny ale sprężysty, nie kruszy się nie sypie, a jak się paznokciem zewie jedna kuleczkę to jest biały jak śnieg. gdyby była tam wełna to by z tej wełny została szmata. Dlaczego jednak preferuje się w ociepleniach wełnę  ? Odpowiedź jest prosta - lobbing, chodzi wyłącznie o pieniądze. Na forach jest mnóstwo postów opisujących problemy z wełną i zaniku w stosunkowo krótkim czasie jej właściwości izolacyjnych poprzez wilgoć. Teraz aura jest kapryśna, jak leje kilka dni to w domu jest też wilgotno, jak w domu jest wilgotno to w izolacji będzie jeszcze wilgotniej,  i problem się zaczyna. Wilgotna wełna jest ciężka, nie dość ze nie spełnia swojego zadania trzymania ciepła to do tego się zmniejsza drastycznie jej grubość przez większy ciężar właściwy po nasiąknięciu wodą. I po robocie, można planować remont poddasza.

----------


## JACUR

Witam,bardzo bym prosił o opinie ocieplenie poddasza styropianem.
Może ktoś już mieszka kilka lat w tak ocieplonym domu(poddaszu) i odpowie na moje pytanie .
Chciałbym u siebie też ocieplić poddasze użytkowe styropianem,ale mam pewne wątpliwości

----------


## JACUR

> Witam,bardzo bym prosił o opinie ocieplenie poddasza styropianem.
> Może ktoś już mieszka kilka lat w tak ocieplonym domu(poddaszu) i odpowie na moje pytanie .
> Chciałbym u siebie też ocieplić poddasze użytkowe styropianem,ale mam pewne wątpliwości


Niktnie ma doświadczeń odnośnie ocieplenia poddasza styropianem ?

----------


## anonpass

Kolego.. Spokojnie... Poczekaj troszkę, może coś się ruszy w temacie. Ja planuję przebudowę parterówki na taką z poddaszem użytkowym i na 99% będzie styro na dach. U rodziców mam poddasze ocieplane wełną i jest ciepło ale tylko tam gdzie wełna była układana w arkuszach. Ostatnie 4 metry zabrakło arkuszy to ocieplaliśmy wełną rozprężną... Wszędzie po 20cm a chłodno tylko po "rozprężnej" stronie...

----------


## autorus

Mam pytanko, bo na początku myślę o zrobieniu ocieplenia w garażu. Cały sufit do zabawy. Tylko sufit mam zrobiony z płyt OSB ale na nich jest żółta folia. 
Jak w takim przypadku mocować styropian?

----------


## maciejzi

A ja się zastanawiam nad tym, czy wypełnić dolny pas wiązarów kratowych styropianem, na to siatkę i klej - żeby utworzyć sufit piętra. Bez stelażu i płyt karton-gipsowych  :Smile:

----------


## wasia

Piszę dla potomności żeby kolejne osoby nie musiały wypytywać czy warto ocieplać poddasze styropianem.
Warto.
Ja ocieplałem u siebie 2 lata temu. Dach dwuspadowy, krokwie co 80 cm (dodatkowo przeze mnie impregnowane, bo mimo że w tartaku twierdzili że były impregnowane, to nie było tego widać po tych krokwiach), na to osb (dla pewności też impregnowana), papa i gont. Dałem zwykły styropian (dach/podłoga) 12 cm między krokwie i 8 cm po całości. Styropian docinałem tak, żeby sam klinował się między krokwiami ale w szczeliny i tak po całości szła pianka. Sporo kasy poszło u mnie na piankę, bo ta zwykła (10-12 zł) kiepsko kleiła - musiałem nakładać ją na styropian i zostawiać na 5-10 minut bo świeża nie trzymała, dużo lepsza była taka droższa (22-24 zł) do ocieplania fundamentów. Drugi problem był z tym, że spadek dachu mam niewielki i dlatego trudno było używać pistoletu między styro a krokwie (leciał gaz bez pianki, bo zbiornik był praktycznie w pozycji leżącej), dużo lepiej było używać pianek bez pistoletu tylko z długimi elastycznymi rurkami na końcu. Grubość styropianu dobrałem tak, że po zlicowaniu go z dołem krokwi zostawały 4 cm szczeliny między styropianem i osb. Po położeniu pierwszej warstwy odcinałem zwisające "gluty" z pianki i kładłem drugą warstwę (tym razem już bez docinania do krokwi, po całości) tak żeby druga warstwa z pierwszą była na zakładkę. Całość jest sztywna jak cholera. Z uwagi na zastosowane poszycie, zanim ociepliłem poddasze jak padał deszcz, to był straszny hałas, jak był upał to na poddaszu było z 60 stopni a jak był mróz, to i na zewnątrz i wewnątrz. Po ociepleniu jest ciepło i cicho. Nie słychać deszczu, wiatru ani poebanego psa sąsiada. Aktualnie na poddaszu mieszka teściowa i bardzo sobie chwali (po pierwszym sezonie grzewczym dostała 1100zł nadpłaty za gaz). Jak tylko dach pokrywa się szronem, to nigdzie na zewnątrz nie widać miejsca w którym szron by się topił (topi się tylko przy samym kominie). Na szczycie nie rozcinałem papy tylko zrobiłem ze styropianu "korytarz" którym powietrze może przechodzić między krokwiami i wychodzić/wchodzić dwoma otworami na bocznych ścianach budynku. Ponieważ zimne powietrze w tym "korytarzu" styka się ze ścianą szczytową, to ją też ociepliłem styropianem (1 m pod szczytem). No i wszystko zrobiłem sam (kroiłem zwykłą piłą) i zajęło mi to tydzień (z ponownym impregnowaniem krokwi).
W tym roku ocieplamy poddasze u brata (był zwolennikiem wełny ale gdy zobaczył jak fajnie u mnie styropian zdał egzamin, to stwierdził że zrobi tak samo).

----------


## מרכבה

> No i wszystko zrobiłem sam (kroiłem zwykłą piłą) i zajęło mi to tydzień (z ponownym impregnowaniem krokwi).


 drut oporowy ...
Ja nie widzę też przeciwwskazań co do stosowania EPS'a na izolację dachu.
Miał byś drut oporowy to byś szalał ... ale dobrze i tak ..
Ja bym go opancerzył siatką i klejem .. myszy .inaczej to od razu zrobić granulatem ...niech sobie gady pływają .. :big lol:

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Ja bym go opancerzył siatką i klejem .. myszy .inaczej to od razu zrobić granulatem ...niech sobie gady pływają ..


Tak się zastanawiam.
Czy na płyty GK tylko pod i między jętki nie wsypać granulatu.
Skosy odpuszczę, wełna zakupiona.
Wyżej nad jętki w przyszłości wełna. 
Nie wiem czy jętki otoczone z każdej strony granulatem nie zgniją.

----------


## Schatje

> Piszę dla potomności żeby kolejne osoby nie musiały wypytywać czy warto ocieplać poddasze styropianem.
> Warto.
> .



Mam nadzieję, że i my po kilku latach będziemy mogli tak stwierdzić :smile:   Po długich namysłach zdecydowaliśmy się na styropian /w sumie to od samego początku styropian braliśmy pod uwagę, także dlatego, że był w projekcie, ale wiele osób go odradzało/.
Dziś zaczeliśmy trochę układać między krokwiami, taka przymiarka, od przyszłego tygodnia po godzinach idziemy na całość  :smile: 
Pierwsze wrażenia z układania jak najbardziej pozytywne i przeczucie że była to dobra decyzja...
Nawet cięcie zwykłą piłą nie idzie opornie, więc możliwe, że w druty oporowe nie będziemy się już bawić  :wink: 
Dajemy grafit fasada 16cm między krokwie i 16cm pod krokwiami. Narazie jeszcze nie pianowaliśmy, bo piana jeszcze nie dotarła, ale jak tak dalej pójdzie to zamówionej 11 szt pianki montażowej może być za dużo  :smile: 

Wasia,
stosowałeś dla pewności jeszcze jakieś wkręty, kołki...?
Jak wykonczyłeś?  Standartowo karton-gipsy czy może siatka i klej???

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Zdun Darek B

Takie rozwiązanie wygląda trochę jak.... wiaderko ropy nad głową z przekładką drewnianą dla podtrzymania ładnego ogniska . 
We własnym domu bym tak nie zrobił , nawet po przeczytaniu tego forum..

----------


## drapek

Odświeżam temat  - może jeszcze jakiś użytkownik wypowie się odnośnie stosowania stryopianu na ocieplenie poddasza. Też biorę taką opcję pod uwagę i póki co jestem na nią nastawiony. 
Co do palności styro - przecież będzie on oddzielony KG... a przy pożarze to bez różnicy czy wełna czy styropian bo i tak chata/ dach pójdzie z dymem i wełna tego nie zmieni.

----------


## surgi22

Ja mam dach ocieplony styro  i nie narzekam - ale u mnie poddasze nieużytkowe,

----------


## mario9

Cześć!

Odświeżam temat. 
Jakie opinie po położeniu styropianu? Szczególnie chodzi mi o hałas i kogoś kto ma blachę na dachu?

Co do spraw technicznych:
1) Jak kleiliście styro z pomiędzy krokwi do styro z drugiej warstwy? Jak to zrobić jeśli chciałbym to uzbroić siatką i na to klej?
2) Czy ktoś zbroił go siatką i przeciągnął klejem? Jakie wrażenia, czy coś się z tym dzieje? Pytam bo chciałbym zaoszczędzić na płytach GK i stelażu.
3) Jak z wilgocią? Czy osadza się para na płytach styropianowych w zimie?

Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedzi  :smile:

----------


## grend

coś takiego robiłem, ale tylko w garderobie, jakos nie odważyłem się w pomieszczeniach użytkowych...

Problem jest taki że tą druga warstwę musisz ułożyć idealnie równo, albo później szlifować, szlifować,szlifowac ..... Ja kleiłem na piankę i do podtrzymania "przebijałem" pretami dowieszaków z kg. Na to była siatka klej, gips, gładź i nic się nie dzieje - ale to dopiero rok. Dach jakoby pracuje.... Pewnie lepiej to by wyglądało przy wiązarach

----------


## KamaC

Przyznam, że ja z narzeczonym dopiero zaczynamy się budować i tak się zastanawiam... Niektórzy piszą tu o łączeniu wełny ze styro do ocieplenia domu, ale czy to nie jest dużo? Chodzi mi o "przewiewność" w domu, czy to nie sprawi, że nie będzie cyrkulacji powietrza lub zacznie się w nim zbierać wilgoć? Przyznaję, że w temacie jestem (prawie) zielona.
My zdecydowaliśmy się na ocieplanie samym styropianem - kupiliśmy w zestawie - siatkę, klej, grunt itp. Gdyby ktoś szukał w takim zestawie, to my akurat stąd - [SPAMER] (tu jest bardziej fachowo niż ja bym opisała  :wink: ). 
Wracając do łączenia wełny ze styro i ocieplania w ogóle. Ktoś ma porównanie np. z tym jak było z samym styropianem, a jak jest w takim połączeniu?

----------


## piciek

> A czy nie wyszło by taniej zamiast płyt dać tam klej i siatkę? Potem tylko pomalować i gotowe.


No właśnie, ktoś jeszcze tak zrobił. WG mnie powinno być dużo mniej podatne  na pękanie niż płyty GK na stelażu.

Rozważam ocieplenie styropianem poddasza/skosów. Mam dach dwuspadowy i mam już ocieplenie 15 cm wełny między krokwie (18cm). Myślałem, by na krokwie dać styropian 10. Przykleję go do krokwii i bitych prostopadle łat. Przykleję na PUR, szczelnie. Dodatkowo szczeliny widoczne, czyli większe niż 0,5 mm uzupełnię pianką. Będzie szczelnie, to mogę pominąć folię paroizolacyjną. A więc pozostaje: klej, siatka, gładź gipsowa. Dobry pomysł? Jakie wady i zalety?

----------


## mario9

Ja zrobiłem jeszcze teraz przed zimą ocieplenie styropianem 22 cm grafit Swisspor. Kleiłem do deskowania klejem "Tytan 60 sek" i faktycznie chwyta ale starałem się to robić "na wcisk". Z ciekawostek dodam, że zamiast robić dwie warstwy, zaoszczędziłem czasu, kleju i roboty wycinając w styropianie wyżłobienia na krokwie przy pomocy maszyny zrobionej z drutu oporowego. Rozwiązanie jak na razie polecam. Na wiosnę planuję położyć na to klej, siatkę i gładź, albo zeszlifować i dać tylko gładź.

----------

